# 

## nowiciusz79

Witam, mam zamiar ułożyć kostkę na tarasie- zrywam stare plytki i na betonie ułożę kostkę. Widzę jednak problem a mianowicie poziom drzwi balkonowych- kładąc 4cm kostkę zostaje mi bardzo mało do zrównania z dolną futryną drzwi balkonowych jakies 2cm i to przy założeniu iż podsypka żwirowo cementowa będzie naprawdę cienka.Znajomy mówił mi że w tym przypadku muszę dać nie podsypkę tylko normalnie przykleić kostke na rzadsza zaprawę. Czy można tak zrobić czy będzie tragedia?
Dodam iż wybrałem kostke ze względów oszczędnościowych bo wybierając plytki tarasowe o grubości 2,5 cm byłby mniejszy problem ale wychodzą one dwa razy drożej :sad:  . Nie chcialbym również kuć betonu bo trochę jest go nalane, myślaem żeby dac jakąś izolację przy futrynie aby woda nie przesiąkała i przykleić kostkę jak radził mi znajomy. Co wy na to?

----------


## nowiciusz79

Coś niejasno napisałem?

----------


## Blechert

Zwykla kostka 4x6 tam nie wejdzie. Można załatwić kostkę ciętą ale ta jest dużo droższa i też może nie wejść albo będą duże problemy z przyklejeniem tego a potem i tak odejdzie. Woda w fugach itd. dlatego lepiej go skuć i na gruncie zrobić z normalnej kostki. Albo trochę zaoszczędzić i nazbierać na płyty granitowe. Dobrze zaizolować taras folią w płynie dobrej firmy albo papę przygrzać do betonu a następnie na kleju do kamienia położyć te płyty. 

Klienci mówią mi, że w ciagu 10 lat płytki z tarasu złaziły im 3 razy. Więc oszczędzanie jest tu pojęciem bardzo względnym. Pozdrawiam

----------


## m.trybulec

Generalnie nie spotkałem się z klejeniem kostki do wylewki nawet na na odpowiedzialność klienta. Jako fugę między kostkami stosuje się piasek. Jeśli nie ma możliwości zawibrowania (ubicia) nawierzchni – a w takiej sytuacji jej nie ma – piasek będzie nieustannie wypłukiwany przez deszcz. Będzie również zanieczyszczał nawierzchnię  i „nosił” się do domu. Zastosowanie w fugach plastycznego materiału (fuga półsucha) będzie również rozwiązaniem czasowym, żmudnym i nieskutecznym. Cykle nagrzewnia i schładzania tarasu ograniczą jej trwałość. Do tego nawet odrobina wody pod kostką podczas mrozu „wysadzi” ją z nawierzchni. Wystarczy jedna zima.  

Przy idealnie wyprofilowanej wylewce (odprowadzanie wody) zamiast piasku, cementu itp. niektórzy nakładają warstwę nie mniej niż 5 cm zagęszczonego czystego żwiru. Na to kostkę. Ale tu zdaje się i tak jest za ciasno pod drzwiami balkonowymi  :sad:

----------


## Szkaradzio

Witam;


chciałbym podbić temat bo mam podobny problem i nie wiem jak go rozwiązać. Taras  jest jednoczesnie stropem piwniczki. Na chwile obecną jest zaizolowany jakąś masą bitumiczną. Na to przewidziałem papę termo, xps do ocieplenia, folię... i tu sie zaczyna problem. Miała być wylewka, izolacja i gres - ale druga część tarasu bedzie z kostki, schody bedą z kostki - aż sie prosi by ten tarasik też zrobić kostką. Pytanie czy sie da? miejsca na xps'ie mam 8 cm, moge zmienic grubość izolacji i uzyskać dodatkowe 2 cm. zagęszczenie podobno da się zrobić jakoś "delikatnie" by nie rozwalić ocieplenia. ale nie wiem co z:
odprowadzeniem wilgoci z opadów - to co wsiąknie to albo bedzie tworzyc błotko pod kostką albo spłynie razem z piaskiem na zewnątrz
zimowym wysadzaniem kostki...

czy są jakieś metody by jednak uzyskać jednolity taras z kostki??

----------


## Balto

jednolity taras z kostki? Przecież beton sam z siebie nasiąka, a klej, wylewka czy na czym to będzie ukladane będzie wilgło po każdym deszczu. Nie myślałeś by na całości wylać stare dobre lastriko? Zero fug, twardość taka, że nazywa się to sztucznym kamieniem...

----------


## Szkaradzio

ano własnie jednolity. lastriko już testowałem - po pierwsze wygląd nie do końca mi odpowiada. Po drugie obawiam sie pękania - nie ma siły by nie pekło po paru latach, nawet jeśli bedzie sie robić szczeliny - wcześniej czy później rozsadzi. A jak rozwali to nie pozostaje nic innego jak skuwać całe 50m2 i lać od nowa. ... zastanawiam sie, czy nie dać pod to coś na co sie kładzie kostke jakiejś maty. Są takie pioruńsko drogie rozwiązania do odprowadzania wilgoci..może cos tańszego sie znajdzie...

----------


## lluka

Ja będę robił niedługo coś podobnego i mam takie przemyślenia:
Czasami jako podbudowę pod kostkę stosuje się chudy beton z gruchy, na to idzie podsypka cementowo-piaskowa, na to kostka. Wokół obrzeża osadzone na zaprawie połączonej z podbudową. Czyli otrzymujemy coś na kształt nie do końca szczelnej, ale jednak wanny (chudziak słabo przepuszcza wodę, podsypka też pod wpływem wilgoci się utwardza/uszczelnia, obrzeża szczelne). Fugi pomiędzy kostkami nie są szczelne. A jednak tak się robi i jakoś to działa. Zapytałem fachowca i powiedział, że nadmiar wody odpływa dylatacjami w dolnych częściach obrzeży, niewidocznych z góry - czyli woda z fug przesącza się do gruntu pomiędzy obrzeżami, powiedzmy co 0,5m.
Ja mam taras typu betonowe molo (B-20), czyli na filarach, wylany ze spadkiem 2%, dosyć duży więc zależy mi na niezbyt drogim rozwiązaniu za m2, płytek nie chcę, a kamień zabija cenowo.
Kombinuję tak:
Zabezpieczyć płytę betonową hydroizolacją (szkło wodne? może coś lepszego/droższego?).
Po 3 stronach przykleić po zewnętrznym obrysie tarasu kostkę granitową (nie wiem jeszcze czym to kleć - może klej do kamienia?).
Od strony rynny, czyli tam gdzie kończy się spadek, taką samą kostkę przykleić na zaprawę drenażową i takąż fugą zafugować. To drogi materiał, ale nie trzeba go dużo.
Do otrzymanej "wanny" wsypać ok. 2-3cm podsypki cementowo-piaskowej, zagęścić i układać płyty tarasowe o grubości ok. 4cm np.Semmelrock ma takie w przyzwoitych cenach. Obramowania z kostki granitowej można tak dopasować, żeby nie trzeba było docinać płyt.
Może jakiś praktyk wypowie się, czy to zadziała i jakich materiałów użyć.
Jest też wariant z matą drenażową i na niej podsypka z samego żwiru, tylko nie wiem, czy takie rozwiązanie zapewni stabilność podłoża i płyty nie sklawiszują po jakimś czasie.

----------


## Balto

pękające lastriko? Zależy z jakiego cementu - jeżeli taras nie pracuje - bo tak rozumiem, to wątpię by pękło...
Pytanie dodatkowe jeszcze jaki chcesz mieć kolor - bo sam kamyk może być jednego koloru, a cement [zabarwiony pigmentem] - innego. I gama tych kolorów jest dość szeroka.

----------


## Szkaradzio

ano własnie pękające. miałem na podjeździe garazowym - najpierw sie rozeszlo na dylatacjach, potem po prostu popękało. dramat był przy skuwaniu - bo wyszło tego pół wywrotki gruzu do wywiezienia. Drugie bylo na podeście wejściowym do domu - po dwu zimach pojawiły sie mikropeknięcia, widoczne zwłaszcza po deszczu. Zacząłem konserwować smarując jakimiś tłuszczami co jakiś czas - proces sie zatrzymał. Nie wywala, ale "zmarszczki" widać. Bedzie kostka - tylko nie wiem czy dawać mate, czy sama podsypka bedzie na tyle przepuszczalna by woda nie siedziała w kostce.

a co do wanny, zamiast zabetonowanych obrzeży dam ekobord - utrzyma kosteki na miejscu i jednocześnie przepusci wode - tyle, że u mnie brzeg tarasu styka si  ziemią...

----------


## m.trybulec

Jeszcze jedna myśl. Taras wentylowany na bazie kostek systemowych o różnych wymiarach np. Imola Libet. Na taras tylko duże płyty z dostępnego zestawu na wspornikach, na schody mniejsze. Całość będzie wyglądała jednolicie.

----------


## Balto

klodka: świetna reklama ale każda cegła w zależności od parametrów założonych spełnia takie czy inne parametry wytrzymałości (twardości) nasiąkliwości etc....

----------


## k***a*z

> Polecam cegły granitowe niemieckiej firmy natursteine-direktimporteur. Cegły są dostępne w wymiarach 20/20/40 lub 20/10/40 cm 100% odporne na mróz, warunki atmosferyczne oraz na sól do odladzania. Są idealne do stosowania na zewnątrz np jako kamienne murki, okładziny murków oporowych lub ogrodzenia. Dobra jakość w niskiej cenie. Zachęcam do zapoznania sie z ofertami na stroniehttp://www.natursteine-direktimporteur.de/



Proponujesz formak 10cm wysokości ? , a autor zastanawia się czy mu kostki 4cm wejdą  :Lol:  , kupujecie towar w Chinach a potem po doliczeniu swojej niemieckiej marży oferujecie go nam ?

Taniej wyjdzie kupić w kraju z naszego polskiego granitu. !

----------


## End_riu

Myślę, że przez dwa lata już problem rozwiązali  :smile: 
Czasem warto rzucic okiem na daty

----------


## Balto

Endriu: i co z tego - ale najważniejsze, że ileś osób przeczyta, że taka-to-a-taka cegła jest najlepsiejsza cud miód i malina...

----------


## End_riu

Wiem, ale to wina moderatorów, że nie usuwają reklam.
Za to Wam zasłużonym dla forum usunęli.

----------


## HadesBD

Ja spotkałem się z klejeniem kostki i wyszło tragicznie - szorowanie kostki zabrudzonej zaprawą  :smile: 
A dlaczego podsypka żwirowo cementowa?  Czy beton jest równy?

----------


## End_riu

Wszystko (niemal) da się zrobić. 
Kładłem kostkę 7cm na tarasie, gdzie miałem tyllko 5cm do dyspozycji.
Ustawia się piłe stołową i tnie się kostkę z wysokości o połowę. Pod kostkę daje się stabilizację 5 i nie zagęszcza! 
Nie można stanąć na taką kostkę przez jakiś czas, a samo układanie jest katorgą dla wykonawcy. Nie wspomnę o wyprowadzaniu linii. 

HadesBD dawanie betonu w takim przypadku nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem, bo żwir zniekształaca podbudowę. Stabilizacjia jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## HadesBD

Endriu oczywiście że nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem   :smile: 
A cięcie kostki z wysokości - katorga  :smile: 
Zdarzało się ciąć kilka kostek ale cały taras - męka.
Jednak sytuacji jest ciężka i chyba wolałby tą kostkę ciąć jak mówisz niż kleić do betonu

----------


## End_riu

Tylko obcinanie na pile stołowej. Inaczej bym się nie zabierał za taką robotę. 
Kto docinał kostkę ten wie jaka to "przyjemność".

----------

